# Pork Loins



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Smoking pork loins today.I cut the loin in half and rubbed Rubbed one with Neely's Rub.I cut the other half in two and stuffed one with kielbasa and rubbed with crushed pepper. The other piece I put on naked.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Added corn and taters.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finished and now eat'n time.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

pay, looks great. how was it with the kielbasa? Never seen it done that way.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> pay, looks great. how was it with the kielbasa? Never seen it done that way.


Thanks!
I was tasty! I will be doing that again.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thats what I was looking for! Looks tasty!!!


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

MAN ! That looks good.!!! Sent ya a PM.


----------

